

Designers: What's your browser of choice? - marcamillion

I know that as designers, you have to design with your client and users in mind.<p>However, on your main development/design machine, what browser do you use?
======
byoung2
FireFox is my main browser, mainly for the extensions (FireBug, SearchStatus,
DNS Flusher, etc) and the rock-solid rendering engine. I rarely have problems
developing on FireFox and having it work in Safari/Chrome.

------
madhouse
Firefox & a severely hacked ezbl. The latter because it's in my editor, and I
can control it from there, the former because of FireBug.

------
kingsidharth
Chrome and FireFox. Just that FireFox eats up too much RAM.

